
A translation package, where multiple translators are integrated - nidhaloff
https://github.com/nidhaloff/deep_translator
======
nidhaloff
I created this package because I needed to automate a translation task. There
are other libraries out there for this. However, I wanted a tool, which gives
the flexibility to switch between different translators. Therefore, I created
the deep-translator package, in which many translators are integrated. I
appreciate any feedback

